# Helper, Hacker, Hoaxer or Fraud



## deemac12 (May 29, 2012)

Six months ago, I saw a popup ad indicating that Mac-Adaware was available to purchase. I downloaded the ap and paid for it (about £27 as I remember)

I didn't receive any notification about a code that was needed to activate it, but was asked to ring this number, 0800-031-4204.

I did this and got some waffle about the site having temporary difficulties with registration, but, if I allowed admin authority to this Indian sounding guy, he would be glad to assist.

As I do not use this computer for sensitive stuff, I alllowed it.

“Oh, your machine is very slow............Oh, I see why...........you have several computers on your machine........would you like me to clean it up for you?”



By now I was smelling a rat, but let him rattle on. I said no thanks, so goodbye.

BIG MISTAKE

He wouldn't let go. He wanted me to sign up for £165 to purchase a years contract for maintaining my MAC in good condition.

At this point I said goodbye again, but he was desperately persistent and eventually asked me to speak to his supervisor.

This chap was not only more persistent, he was aggressively so.



Eventually I had no choice but to put down the phone on him, go online to my bank and change the passwords.

So far I have not suffered any problems with these guys or my security but, WHO ARE THEY.



Just recently this app, “MacAdaware”, and several other similar pop-ups has been cropping up on my screen every time I switch on. Any attempt to continue the electronic conversation brings up the request to sign on by ringing the same number and I get the same Indian.

In case anyone thinks I am racist and don't know to whom I am speaking, I can state that I have spent many years in India and speak Hindustani quite fluently!! In other words, I am used to Indians and their speaking styles so there has been no misunderstanding here.



This situation must have happened to many MAC users so I would be grateful for some information about 'Premium Technical Services'. They are, initially, very affable, knowledgeable and laid back, but very much on the make.



How on earth did the chap see other users on my computer and where can I see that information?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You've been scammed. Never ever fall for this....once you do your PC has been compromised. Once compromised it's hard to remove the offending app/software/virus....which means a factory reset.


----------



## deemac12 (May 29, 2012)

What is meant by a factory reset as opposed to a new OS.
I have an iMAC with Yosemite 10 and I am offered a free upgrade to El Capitan.
I take it that that will not work?


----------



## deemac12 (May 29, 2012)

OK, i looked it up.
What a bore, so before I start, I have a couple of questions, How do I find out, or check whether I have been scammed, or otherwise hacked. I have MacKeeper, which, at £150+, should be at least as good as a Kaperski, so why hasn't that squauked. Now I see another creepy below (zeroDay) that invades when you let the machine go to sleep, (which I did for 15months every night!)
Every thing with a MAC costs you more and more.

i have three computers running on a network, WinXP, WIN7 and the iMAC. Will malware on the Mac infect the other two systems.?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You've been scammed, nothing really to look up.
Once they have access they can do so much damage including deactivating other software you think might catch theirs.

Any accounts you can log into (email, Youtube, Google, banks, whatever), you should do so immediately and change your password.
(This shouldn't be done from this compromised machine as they could easily find these out too if they still have access)

Backup any files you want to save. (We are only talking files like documents, pictures, email, music etc)
You don't want to save your full user account via Time Machine.

Start your Mac into Recovery Mode, choose Disk Utility from menu, erase the HD and then install a clean copy of OS X and create a new user account. You can use the same name but I would suggest a new password. Copy back any files you backed up.

You can block ports and manually look for the problem files and applications they have installed, but for the inexperienced the full clean install is fastest and safest option.

The key is to change passwords as fast as possible, especially your email. Remember is if they can access your email with your credentials, they can request sites send passwords or ask to reset passwords.

It's unlikely the Mac will infect the Windows PCs, but if you remove the Mac from your network and do the clean install, you should have no worries.

P.S. I'm not a fan of MacKeeper or at least how they've allowed it to be promoted on "know" malware sites.


----------

